# Rail straightening...



## 056 kid (Oct 9, 2010)

I think someone has mentioned this before but I don't remember.
Is there a company that will straighten bent & twisted guide bars? 

Thanks.


----------



## MR4WD (Oct 9, 2010)

Cannon bar works specializes in it.


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 9, 2010)

http://chainbar.com/index.html these guys fix them pretty cheap http://rkymtnsaw.com/9701.html and heres one more


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 9, 2010)

http://rkymtnsaw.com/9701.html

What a neat place!

The first link didnt work though.

Thanks!


----------



## forestryworks (Oct 10, 2010)

The Rocky Mtn. Saw and Repair shop is in a nice area of colorado. Not too far from Rocky Mtn. National Park.


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 10, 2010)

Try again.
http://chainbar.com/


----------



## Terry L (Oct 31, 2010)

*Straightening Bars*

Try to straighten it yourself. I've straightened dozens, maybe hundreds of bars. You need eye protection, ear protection, a ball-peen hammer and a very heavy piece of metal, such as an anvil, to work on. Fixing twisted bars is difficult, but ordinary bent bars aren't so difficult to get straight. Solid bars can be straightened, but the laminated cheapy bars are much more difficult.

Hit the bar, and keep checking the bar by holding it up close to your eye and looking down the bar, into a light background. Practice makes perfect!


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 31, 2010)

Funny you should post that, I was just out in the garage beating on some bent bars. All I have is concrete though, the local tradeing post has a big anvil, but the guy wants wayy too much, and it looks like someone spent a few years hitting it with a jack hammer...


----------



## Greystoke (Oct 31, 2010)

That is why I have this baby in my saw shop...2 feet by 4 feet by 2" thick.


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 31, 2010)

Yea yea, show off


----------



## Greystoke (Oct 31, 2010)

056 kid said:


> Yea yea, show off


----------



## Rounder (Oct 31, 2010)

tarzanstree said:


> That is why I have this baby in my saw shop...2 feet by 4 feet by 2" thick.
> 
> Nice, I gotta get over to your place and take care of a couple of my beater bars, just really busy of late. Maybe Wednesday, going to have to take a day off to take care of some other obligations - Sam


----------



## Greystoke (Oct 31, 2010)

mtsamloggit said:


> tarzanstree said:
> 
> 
> > That is why I have this baby in my saw shop...2 feet by 4 feet by 2" thick.
> ...


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 31, 2010)

Il buy your table for 100.00 bucks.
you pay for shipping though. LOLOL 
Where in western Montana are you at T?
I might be moving up to the sandpoint area soon here. I am worried though cause the trees there look really small...


----------



## Greystoke (Oct 31, 2010)

056 kid said:


> Il buy your table for 100.00 bucks.
> you pay for shipping though. LOLOL
> Where in western Montana are you at T?
> I might be moving up to the sandpoint area soon here. I am worried though cause the trees there look really small...



Ha ha...you funny! That table is my baby. I am in Missoula...aka little Berkeley...hippieville. There is decent sized timber around (not nearly as big as coastal) but none of it gets cut, even if there was a market. Sandpoint area has nicer timber than here...I have cut some nice white fir and white pine in that area.


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 31, 2010)

What are the odds of landing a job in the industry up there?

Are there any steelie waters up ther besides the Clearwater?

Im just not goin if there isent. . . . . . . . .


----------



## Hddnis (Oct 31, 2010)

056 kid said:


> Il buy your table for 100.00 bucks.
> you pay for shipping though. LOLOL
> Where in western Montana are you at T?
> I might be moving up to the sandpoint area soon here. I am worried though cause the trees there look really small...





There are some huge trees in N. Idaho.

I often see three log loads going to the cedar mill. Also lots of fir about 30", some of them loads look like a stack of pipes on those trucks. 



Mr. HE


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 31, 2010)

Well that is certainly nice to hear.


----------



## Hddnis (Nov 2, 2010)

056 kid said:


> Well that is certainly nice to hear.





Don't get the impression that all the trees are that big. Up the Clearwater most of the timber goes to the paper mill. They cut lots of small trees, twisted and wind sheared stuff for the paper mill. Even fairly steep ground is mechanized, but bigger stuff is still hand felled. Most operations are smaller, a guy might have to fell and run a skidder for example. 

I'm still getting up to speed on stuff in this area. I do know a couple loggers making some real good money cutting cedar up north of Moscow. Sorry I don't have any actual job leads for you right now.




Mr. HE


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 2, 2010)

Its all good any info is good info here.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 2, 2010)

The timber economy around here/Idaho is pretty ####ty right now. A lot of mill closures, minimal access to wood. It's to the point that I don't plan on being around here to much longer, to damn depressing. I caught the tail end of things, but it's pretty much a mechanized world these days around here. - Sam


----------



## Hddnis (Nov 2, 2010)

mtsamloggit said:


> The timber economy around here/Idaho is pretty ####ty right now. A lot of mill closures, minimal access to wood. It's to the point that I don't plan on being around here to much longer, to damn depressing. I caught the tail end of things, but it's pretty much a mechanized world these days around here. - Sam








I'm mostly commenting on your sig line. At Home Depot a couple of weeks ago I loaded up a bucket with packages of shims. I started reading the label and see that they are made in china. I was really PO'd. Of all the stupid things! We ship the logs over there and they ship back shims. How can that possibly work? Shipping is not free you know. I know they have other types of shims, the short ones, so I went looking for them. They were made in Washington, so I bought those instead.


Now I'm thinking about starting a shim mill. I'm sure I could hire a few out of work guys to run it for me. I wouldn't really care if it made me much money, as long as they had a job and I never saw another shim made in china.



Mr. HE


----------



## Rounder (Nov 2, 2010)

Hddnis said:


> I'm mostly commenting on your sig line. At Home Depot a couple of weeks ago I loaded up a bucket with packages of shims. I started reading the label and see that they are made in china. I was really PO'd. Of all the stupid things! We ship the logs over there and they ship back shims. How can that possibly work? Shipping is not free you know. I know they have other types of shims, the short ones, so I went looking for them. They were made in Washington, so I bought those instead.
> 
> 
> Now I'm thinking about starting a shim mill. I'm sure I could hire a few out of work guys to run it for me. I wouldn't really care if it made me much money, as long as they had a job and I never saw another shim made in china.
> ...



Lol. yes my signature is pretty much a joke at this point. I shouldn't be laughing about it though. As you pointed out, we live in a strange world of international trade - Sam


----------

